# Buying a Nikon AF-S Lens for D5100



## Dr. House (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello! I'm looking to buy a Nikon AF-S Lens under 8.5k from flipkart.
I would like to do street and fashion photography from that lens. For this I'm confused between *35 mm f/1.8G Lens* and *50 mm f/1.8G Lens*. 
Please help me to sort out one. Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2014)

both street and fashion have different requirements ....street need good tight composition and 50mm is great ...and fashion need a bit room to work or you can say get full body from close then 35mm is good

to shoot a full body shot with 50mm you have to move quit back like 8 feet almost ....not good for those full body shots...


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 21, 2014)

How is 35mm for street? Should I also consider 55-200mm in street?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

I wont recommend a 35mm for streets ...yes you can consider a 55-200mm for street photography as you can zoom from a distance so you wont disturb anyone...it can do nice blurred background


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 22, 2014)

So basically what is the main purpose of a 35mm lens that is becoming very popular nowadays?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

35mm is said to have 50mm fov for cropped sensor...which is the fov of our eyes...thats what we see..the area under focus....the reason 50mm was famous in old days coz all slr had full frame FOV ...but in our cropped sensor days 35mm is correct one.


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 22, 2014)

Is my D5100 have a cropped sensor? If yes I think I should go with a 35mm then.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

yes D5100 have cropped sensor ...you can get 35mm and it will surely help you in fashion photography too


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 22, 2014)

for street with 35mm I will manage by going little bit closer.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

yaah f1.8 created a very nice blurred background....its good for street


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 22, 2014)

How is 35mm for event/party photography?
Is there any better deal than this Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 35 mm f/1.8G Lens - Nikon: Flipkart.com


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

you can get it for 8000 at snapdeal

use the promocode to get 5% discount
Nikon 35 mm f/ 1.8 G AF-S DX Lens (DX Format) - Buy Online @ Rs.8490/- | Snapdeal


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

Sujoy, The 50mm you have is D or G lens or old lens from Film era  I might have mentioned before, I don't remember now.. poor memory


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks! How is 35mm for event?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

my 50mm is Nikon AF 50mm 1.8 (Non-D) and the 55mm micro is from film era

@house 35mm is good for events like birthday or marrige...but not road shows or music events


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah! ofc I mean for nearby images. Thanks again


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 30, 2014)

Arranged money now. I'm gonna order 35mm f/1.8 as soon as possible.
I found out it is also great for street photography, it's an overall multipurpose camera.
[YOUTUBE]X17Tba_azxQ[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

One of my friend made me confuse by telling me 50mm will have sharper and will have better depth of field. 
35mm is a bit worse than 50mm in terms of image quality and performance.


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

See... sujoy likes when you're confused


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 31, 2014)

nac said:


> See... sujoy likes when you're confused



No, he liked the video that I posted yesterday. I updated my confusion today at noon. 

- - - Updated - - -

Maybe because it's quite difficult to decide lens online without using them in hands.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

bro just take out your 18-55 ...put it on 35mm and shoot for sometime ...then put it on 50mm and shoot ...see which one you like better ...and about optics...its just like 35mm is 9.5 and 50mm is 10 thats all ...there is no big difference...if you are still confused check flickr for images taken by them


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 18, 2014)

35mm is really awesome. It is sharp and gives heavy bokeh.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2014)

thats great news...share some pics bro


----------

